# The new Organ Plays



## woodman928 (Apr 24, 2010)

For those of you that might have been watching it finely done and here is the proof.


  

And just so you know it works. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW1loqCFckA


----------



## randyrls (Apr 24, 2010)

That is GREAT!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Man thats so cool, my little one would laugh her little head off at the fella on top of it


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone  :biggrin:
Jay


----------



## mredburn (Apr 24, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow that's great, nice work.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 25, 2010)

That is very, very cool.  I am totally impressed by the fact that you built it.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Apr 25, 2010)

I love it!  Ok..  I gotta try one.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 25, 2010)

I would love to attempt one of those. Fantastic job!


----------



## hewunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 25, 2010)

That is a most impressive piece of work. Is that like the ones that were called hurdy gurdies? it's a beautiful piece of work any way you look at it.I kind of like the catchy tune as well


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 25, 2010)

Your organs are first rate.  You are my idol.  Someday, someday, I want to try one.  Hope I don't run out of somedays....


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 25, 2010)

bitshird said:


> That is a most impressive piece of work. Is that like the ones that were called hurdy gurdies? it's a beautiful piece of work any way you look at it.I kind of like the catchy tune as well



Yes Ken us Americans called them that but its not a real Hurdy-Gurdy they sound like bagpipes we called them that because they had a crank on them.
Other names for them are Street Organ, Crank Organ or Monkey Organ

Jay


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 25, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Your organs are first rate.  You are my idol.  Someday, someday, I want to try one.  Hope I don't run out of somedays....



Thanks everyone for the kind comments 

Come on and join us on the builds still a group building and a couple of new folks just started.:smile-big:

Jay


----------



## edman2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Way to go Jay!  You make us Southwest Missouri folks proud!  Now, where is the Wabash Cannonball Youtube clip? :biggrin:


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 26, 2010)

edman2 said:


> Way to go Jay!  You make us Southwest Missouri folks proud!  Now, where is the Wabash Cannonball Youtube clip? :biggrin:



:laugh: ED I will work on getting one on here just for you buddy :rotfl:


----------



## ssajn (Apr 28, 2010)

This is really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 28, 2010)

woodman928 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments
> 
> Come on and join us on the builds still a group building and a couple of new folks just started.:smile-big:
> 
> Jay


 
Where are you talking about,  is there another forum?  I talked to you sometime back about them and you gave me some info.  I'd like to at least perouse a forum of builders.  I showed my wife and she didn't say NO, well, not that exact word.


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 28, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Where are you talking about,  is there another forum?  I talked to you sometime back about them and you gave me some info.  I'd like to at least perouse a forum of builders.  I showed my wife and she didn't say NO, well, not that exact word.



Paul its on the FWW (familywoodworking.org) do a search for Organ Build.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 28, 2010)

woodman928 said:


> Paul its on the FWW (familywoodworking.org) do a search for Organ Build.


 

Ya, now I remember, thanks.  Getting old is not for the weak of heart..  and the memory is not the first thing to quit working, can't remember what was.


----------

